# Masonic flask?



## tigue710 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does this look wrong to anybody else?  Looks like a Clevenger to me...  Something is just not right here....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Masonic-Flask-GIV-1-Blue-Green-w-IP-in-oval-not-JP_W0QQitemZ130167359167QQihZ003QQcategoryZ891QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 2, 2007)

How about mine, real or fake? I just took these photos tonight. The flask is a OP pint, kid of teal with a streak of amber in the neck.

 Jane


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 2, 2007)

Another photo...


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 2, 2007)

One more, close up of the emblem.


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane,

 Your flask looks real to me. Sometimes it is dificult to tell unless the flask is in your hands. I have attached a pic that can help identify a real GIV-1 Masonic from a well known reproduction. The one on the left is the reproduction. Note the "J", instead of the "I". Although the initial signify Justus Perry, the initial were IP on the original. I had also alerted the fella on Ebay, so he did change his listing.

 Other notes... the repro is much lighter (weight) glass, much cleaner in mold details and cleaner glass, the base is usually a smooth base and the colors can be quite outrageous... yellows, blue, purple, etc. If you find a real example in these bright colors... you could probably buy a new car when you sell it. 

 Anyways, I hope this helps.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgot to embed the picture....


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 2, 2007)

learning something new every day...  So the seller sold a real flask?  He did change the story around.  The glass just looked off to me but it seems the look is typical for these flasks.  What is the value on one of these Mike?


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike! It's got a pontiled base so I thought it might be the real deal.


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's one taken today in daylight that shows the color better. It's next to a regular aqua 1/2 pint.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 2, 2007)

Very handsome specimen, Jane...



 Ron


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 2, 2007)

yours looks very nice Jane, but the one e-bay looked a little different to me...


----------



## jane8851 (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought the neck looked a little weird on the eBay flask. I noticed someone else asked a question about it.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I dont know, it has good looking base ware, strange that there is a grove for the wire?  I just get a feeling about some stuff that can be wrong sometimes.  Since I wasnt sure about the flask I figured I would post it and learn something!


----------

